# G'day from an Aussie Enthusiast



## FoxMalcolm (Apr 29, 2013)

G'day my name is Fox Malcolm, originally from Brisbane, currently residing in Melbourne.
I am a freelance Graphic Designer and a WWII aviation enthusiast.
My main area of design is in 3D modelling and I love to make my own WWII models, especially Australian airframes.
I also grew up around a number of current and decommissioned RAAF bases as a kid so I have a healthy interest in their history.
Currently I am research the bases my grandfather was stationed at during the war, what they got up to etc.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 29, 2013)

G'day Fox, nice to have you pop in and I'm sure you'll find plenty to chat about with all the other design gurus we have on board.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 29, 2013)

The Aussie contingent!!!!!! 
G'Day back atcha.


----------



## Readie (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi, welcome to our world. 
I used to live in Mentone Parkdale, anywhere near you?
Cheers
John


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome from Fox, Terry, in England !


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh boy ! Just what we need........ another "digger". Welcome to the forum, Mate....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh cr*p! Another 'Digger'! There goes this Fiscal Year! We're gonna need to extend the East Wing of this mental institution!

Welcome to the family mate! Find yourself a half decent cell mate, for chess and other activities!


----------



## parsifal (Apr 29, 2013)

welcome aboard fox. From an ex-pusser


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard. I think our Aussie quota has been exceeded once again.......


----------



## Florence (Apr 30, 2013)

"This isn't a colonial division, it's an Australian division. Give me two Australian divisions and I'll conquer the world for you." - Rommel to Hitler

Welcome to the forum mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2013)

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## hercy159 (May 5, 2013)

G'day Fox, I spent most of my life around RAAF bases too, I spent 10 years at Richmond working on C130's, was born at Sale and even spent 2.5 years at Butterworth as a kid.


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Welcome to the forum!



WTF!?
'Welcome to the forum'!!??
What happened to 'whatyawant!?', getoftmalawnyamotherf*cker!', 'let me introduce you to my mother, 'Ma Deuce'' and of course, my favorite, 'You see in this world there's two kinds of people my friend - those with loaded guns, and those who dig... You dig!', you used to have 'IT', now you've lost 'IT' and you wouldn't find 'IT', if it was mailed to you with 'IT' written all over it...you're getting old man, think that we need a new 'bouncer'!


----------



## mikewint (May 5, 2013)

Welcome to our dysfunctional family where things are right-side up


----------



## Readie (May 5, 2013)

Psst..can you have Rolf Harris back pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease.....


----------



## mikewint (May 5, 2013)

But then who'd play tunes on my Didgeridoo?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2013)

Isn't he the nitwit, who says that the Vikings never landed in North America, since the land where they landed isn't a part of aforementioned continent, or something in those lines...


----------



## mikewint (May 5, 2013)

Not a child of the '60s obvisouly


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 5, 2013)

Welcome from the American side of the assylum!


----------



## Readie (May 6, 2013)

'But then who'd play tunes on my Didgeridoo? '

There has been some unsavoury allegations against Mr Harris recently.
Personally I wish he'd just **** off back to where he came from...holy cow we have endured his annoying wobble board since 1952.
Your turn now Australia.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Welcome from the American side of the assylum!



Would that be the left or right wing, I seem to mix them up, whenever I wander off.....


----------



## Thorlifter (May 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------

